# Is my snail laying eggs?



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok, so I picked up three mystery snails for my tanks, from petsmart. To my understanding mystery snails are a type of apple snail, and are not asexual. I have a small brown one in a tank with two bettas and NO OTHER snails. Today my wife called me at work and said there are white spots in the tank. When I get home, sure enough, the are a couple dozen small, white, sesame seed like spots on the glass, plants and divider. Are these snail eggs? If so I suspect this is not an apple snail. Any good tricks to oust them, or would it be easier to wait till they hatch and chase them all down? Thanks.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, that's snail eggs. It's possible it got pregnant at the store and just layed it's eggs. I know my tylo snails are able to hold sperm in their bodies until they feel like fertilizing themselves. Snails are freaking weird.
Do you wanna kill them? Just scrape off the eggs.. If you wanna keep them leave them until they hatch.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope. not snail eggs. maybe a pond/ramshorn. but definately not a mystery snails eggs as they lay eggs above the water line. if you have asexual snail eggs then I would recommend keeping them as Pond, and ramshorns are a bit more interesting than apple, or mystery snails IMO


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't really want to kill them, just did not plan on breeding snails. Don't really have the room in my tanks for that many. I also don't know much about raising snails, other than the fact that they can take over an aquarium if allowed to breed freely. I really dig my larger snail.


----------



## Tetra Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you show us a picture of the snail? My Nerite snails lay those sesame like eggs, but they will only hatch in brackish water. My mystry snails lay clumps of tan colored eggs, and they hatch quickly. I'm populating all my tanks with the offspring. Snails are good for your tank, and they add a different type of species to your tank that adds diversity. Plus, they are good at picking up leftover food and other random foodstuffs. I recommend you let them be. Be sure to put a piece of cuttle bone in so thet can maintain their shells.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol pet smart probably ripped you off for some cheap snail. Photo?
My friends discus tank is covered in nerite eggs, they look like you described, they won't hatch unless they're in brackish water though.


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

Is there any way to keep asexual snail from laying eggs? Water temp? I could definitely see the problem getting exponentially larger if left unchecked. Like I said, I dig my snails, but for now I think three is enough.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just limit food resources and the population will self regulate.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

keep the amount of food uneaten to a minimal, aswell as any decaying vegetation or organic matter


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

As soon as I find him/her again ill snap a pic. It is smaller than my other two snails and pretty much just brown in color. I selected it at my wife's urging. I did snap a pick of the "eggs" and will upload it to my album shortly. Feel free to check it out, as it is hard to post pics in thread via my phone. Thx.


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok, pics are uploaded to my album. sorry the quality is poor. Best I can get with my phone.


----------

